# A Texas man



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

Only a Texas man can make you feel like a woman! 

On a transatlantic flight, a plane passed through a severe storm. The
turbulence was awful, and things went from bad to worse when one wing
was struck by lightning.  

One woman in particular lost it. Screaming, she stood up in the front of
the plane. 
"I'm too young to die," she wailed.  Then she yelled, "Well, if I'm
going to die, I want my last minutes on earth to be memorable! Is there
anyone on this plane who can make me feel like a WOMAN?"

For a moment, there was silence.  Everyone had forgotten his or her own
peril.  Eyes riveted, they all stared at the desperate woman in the
front of the plane.

Then a man from Texas stood up in the rear of the plane.  He was
handsome,tall, well built, with dark brown hair and hazel eyes. Slowly,
he started to walk up the aisle, unbuttoning his shirt, one button at a
time. No one moved.  He removed his shirt.  Muscles rippled across his
chest.

She gasped...

He said, "Iron this -- and then get me a beer!"


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm laughing so hard the baby stopped fussing to stare, then he started to laugh too  

kadesma...I love it


----------



## msalper (Aug 3, 2005)

That was nice Pdswife... )... 

    ...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, leave it to a Texas man!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

That man would have been slapped into next week!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

I like it but hits to close to home so I have to agree with crewsk....


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh come on!!

A REAL man from Texas, would've finsihed that with "Sweety" or "Honey"!   

John


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Oh come on!!
> 
> A REAL man from Texas, would've finsihed that with "Sweety" or "Honey"!
> 
> John


 
WAY TOO MANY TIMES!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

Glad you all liked it.
It made me giggle too.


----------

